# My first Gravely



## jtheodore (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## jtheodore (Sep 12, 2012)

Our maintainace dept is replacing the clutchs and lubing all fittings for me. This thing purs.


----------



## jtheodore (Sep 12, 2012)

My plow attachment is at another building I will be adding that picture


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Looks awesome! Hope you have a lot of fun with it.


----------

